# Power Pux



## JB the Redfisher (Jan 5, 2020)

Anyone have any experience with the Power Pux TM power system?


----------



## BCPD199 (Jan 26, 2015)

Hopefully I can let you know in a couple of months. It was designed and patented by Paul from Hell's Bay Boatworks. I've seen the prototype and I think he's got a homerun with it. Plenty of videos on the facebook page.


----------



## dawgdoc1 (Nov 8, 2008)

Following this thread...love to hear if there's any news


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

No experience, but as someone who’s been building, rigging, repairing, and using boats for over 20yrs... Paul has my attention with this one! A tad pricey, but I like it!


----------



## TravHale (May 17, 2019)

Just want to bump this topic--anyone with experience this this product? I'm thinking about adding it to my build.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

TravHale said:


> Just want to bump this topic--anyone with experience this this product? I'm thinking about adding it to my build.


No real experience yet, but will be the standard mount for my skiff builds! I have looked them over and spoke with Paul about them. Don’t hesitate, it is a great product and worth the coin!


----------



## TravHale (May 17, 2019)

JC Designs said:


> No real experience yet, but will be the standard mount for my skiff builds! I have looked them over and spoke with Paul about them. Don’t hesitate, it is a great product and worth the coin!


I've kinda talked myself out of it, but it does seem like a good product/idea. I think if it was at a $200-$300 price point, it would garner much more enthusiasm.


----------



## mmccull5 (Nov 15, 2012)

After doing the whole gas filler cap connection to under the deck for my last several boats, I was happy to see this come out. I’ve had mine for over a year with zero issues.

Need to see if he will do it in black...


----------



## mmccull5 (Nov 15, 2012)

I also recommend getting a spare puck to mount your motor on the wall out of the way when not in use:


----------



## TravHale (May 17, 2019)

mmccull5 said:


> After doing the whole gas filler cap connection to under the deck for my last several boats, I was happy to see this come out. I’ve had mine for over a year with zero issues.
> 
> Need to see if he will do it in black...


What are your thoughts on the electrical connectors on these? They appear pretty standard?


----------



## mmccull5 (Nov 15, 2012)

TravHale said:


> What are your thoughts on the electrical connectors on these? They appear pretty standard?


It was installed on the boat new so I have no idea.. 

Knowing Paul, I am not concerned as he is the type that indexes screw heads that will never be seen.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

TravHale said:


> I've kinda talked myself out of it, but it does seem like a good product/idea. I think if it was at a $200-$300 price point, it would garner much more enthusiasm.


Everyone wants everything cheaper. You usually get what you pay for. Wait twenty years and buy the ebay knockoff made with non stainless hardware and a rattle can paint job.


----------



## TravHale (May 17, 2019)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Everyone wants everything cheaper. You usually get what you pay for. Wait twenty years and buy the ebay knockoff made with non stainless hardware and a rattle can paint job.


Smack, that's simply not true. I appreciate a quality product, and am more than willing to pay for one. I'm sorry you don't like my feedback.. At $500... I'll keep my eye on it, and make a decision once I've seen more feedback on the product... However, at $300 or so... I'd probly just buy it...


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

TravHale said:


> Smack, that's simply not true. I appreciate a quality product, and am more than willing to pay for one. I'm sorry you don't like my feedback.. At $500... I'll keep my eye on it, and make a decision once I've seen more feedback on the product... However, at $300 or so... I'd probly just buy it...


I understand where you are coming from. I’ve been fabricating and been around lots of people that come up with ideas and products like this and people generally think that a product is not worth what they think it is worth because they don’t realize what all goes into something like this. You are entitled to your opinion, I will not take that from you.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I can let you all know soon. Bought one today, it gets installed in a couple weeks. Paul is a great guy and I'm sure it will be great quality and up to his standards. I'm excited to have the wiring and plug off the deck.


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

I installed my Power Pux a few weeks ago and was able to go from the ugliest install in the history of installs to the cleanest! Money well spent!


----------



## prinjm6 (May 13, 2015)

Not worth the $ imo I can deal with a 8" section of cord running into my hatch and keep that $500 in my pocket but to each their own.


----------



## tarponandtailers (Jun 7, 2020)

great product
excellent customer service
i’m happy with mine!


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Only mount that I will install now. So Glad Paul came out with this and proud to be an oem installer!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I have a Min Kota puck and it’s fine had it for years. So what so special about this one.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

permitchaser said:


> I have a Min Kota puck and it’s fine had it for years. So what so special about this one.


No wires on the deck to trip over, connection and mount in one unit, when you consider the cost of an plug, wire, and mount this mount isn’t that expensive and you get the benefit of no wire on the deck to trip over! Add to that, no extra hole in the deck or bulkhead and we have a winner!


----------



## mmccull5 (Nov 15, 2012)

permitchaser said:


> I have a Min Kota puck and it’s fine had it for years. So what so special about this one.


There's only so much that can be done to a skiff. It's the little things that matter. While it doesn't seem like much, this has been needing to come out for some time - at least for those who have an obsessive compulsive disorder like myself .


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I don't like plugs on top of the front deck. I don't care what you do saltwater gets in. I seen it with boat manufactures their deck top installation go rusty
yea I got a cord to trip on but my TM plug is on the front, horizontal side. Never had any problems of course dielectric. I'll post a picture when I get out there


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

I've been researching the Power Pux too. In principal I like the idea. I have searched for an install with a hand controlled trolling motor. No luck so far finding one. I see it would require a bit of customization. Anyone done this?


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

I recommend contacting Paul with any questions about the Power Pux as he is a good dude and knows his product and it’s capabilities! @iMacattack I plan on doing just what you mentioned soon! I may have to fab a starboard adaptor but still feel it is worth it.🤙🏻


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

I sent an email to the folks at Power Put... waiting for a reply. With time and money i'm sure something could be retrofitted.


----------



## mmccull5 (Nov 15, 2012)

permitchaser said:


> I don't like plugs on top of the front deck. I don't care what you do saltwater gets in. I seen it with boat manufactures their deck top installation go rusty
> yea I got a cord to trip on but my TM plug is on the front, horizontal side. Never had any problems of course dielectric. I'll post a picture when I get out there


If done correctly the plug is actually under the deck, so there is only a water tight fitting which houses the power cord to pass through. I've had this done on almost all of my previous boats with zero issues. Nothing was wrong with it other than being a chore to take on and off, along with a gas filler cap situated under the casting platform. 

The pwr pux is an all in one package that is easy to use while keeping a clean deck.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

JC Designs said:


> I recommend contacting Paul with any questions about the Power Pux as he is a good dude and knows his product and it’s capabilities!


Reply:
*__*
We have not seen it done with the tiller models yet. The predrilled holes on those trolling motors used to mount to the quick release bracket are not spread apart wide enough to allow the sliding action of the deck puck.
Although, I have seen someone mount the Minn Kota quick release bracket on top of ours to make it work. It just sits up higher off the deck.
*__*

I looked more at the differences and it makes sense. The hand controlled units would require a different approach. Oh well. worth an ask.


----------

